# Packing up my old filter. What can I use to clean it?



## Blackmoons (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok so the title says it all really... I started a new tank and used my old hang on the back filter to help cycle it. Now that I am quite finished with it I am cleaning it and packaging it back up for either storage or for eventual sale.

The question is, can I use anything to clean it? By anything, I mostly just mean I was thinking of using a Dawn dish soap solution on the filter. I know you can never use soap or anything when you are cleaning a filter which is in use (because you'd be killing the bacteria you want to keep) but is there any reason I can't use a mild soap like Dawn when I'm not going to use the filter anytime soon?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

soap leaves a film on surfaces even if you dry it.
I would do a wash with a mild solution of bleach OR vinegar, use a clean scrub brush that has not been used for anything except fish tanks, and rinse well. let air dry.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Agreed, dish soap isn't toxic, but it would take a ridiculous amount of rinsing to keep it from making bubbles next time you used it. Acids or bases (never mix them) leave less residue. Use vinegar if you've got white scale. Let it soak. Use bleach if you've got dried algae.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Soap and detergents are never a good thing for fish stuff, but personally I have used windex for this kind of stuff with success. Im guessing because as long as you let it dry windex doesnt leave a coating and even if its not fully dry will evaporate off the surface its self. You can actually watch it happen in real time as long as the surface isnt soaking wet. So try windex and then rinse everything with some tap water afterwards. They make ammonia free windex too but, I use the ammonia-D one with no problems, I just give it a rinse and good wipe down, then let it dry. Obviously dont let it actually come into contact with any fish or other life. 10 bucks says, people get bent all out of shape about this post and start posting either how they killed fish with windex, and say I dont know what Im talking about (interwebs), even though I use it for stuff on an almost daily basis.


----------

